# Fire or Ice? Robert Frost in a thriller



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Atlantis Gate

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the threat of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Atlantis Gate
> 
> "Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the threat of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.


Robert Frost in a Thriller---that gets my attention.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

“Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling.” Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

“Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice.” Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the threat of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the threat of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus







http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.









http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## KaninZ (May 9, 2012)

"I shall be telling this with a sigh 
Somewhere ages and ages hence: 
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-- 
I took the one less traveled by, 
And that has made all the difference"

 ~Robert Frost, The Road Not Taken

 Thanks for reminding me of one of my favorite Frost poems! Airborne Country, eh? I've been in that neck of the woods a few times...but spent most of the time in the woods


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

What if the Shadow that destroyed Atlantis 10,000 years ago, comes back to threaten our present world?

"Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice." Thus Robert Frost warns the President of the Shadow at the beginning of Atlantis Gate, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus.








http://www.amazon.com/Atlantis-Gate-ebook/dp/B003BEDVIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

